# Your 10 greatest fighters list



## LegTrip (Jul 21, 2009)

1. Fedor Emelianenko
Notable wins: Nogueira(2X), Filipovic, Tim Sylvia, Andrei Arlovski
Losses: Tsuyoshi Kohsaka(Avenged)
Accolades: (2X) Pride HW Champion, 2004 PRIDE HW Grand Prix Winner
Why: 32 fights and only 1 loss, and even that loss is contrevorsial. 
2. Chuck Liddell 
Notable wins: Randy Couture(2X), Tito Ortiz(2X), Wanderlei Silva
Losses: Randy Couture(Avenged), Mauricio Rua, Rashad Evans, Jeremy Horn(Avenged), Quinton Jackson(2X), Keith Jardine
Accolades: UFC LHW Champion
Why: Arguably the greatest LHW of all time.
3. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
Notable wins: Filipovic, Tim Sylvia, Josh Barnett
Losses: Dan Henderson(Avenged), Fedor Emelianenko(2X), Josh Barnett(Avenged), Frank Mir
Accolades: (2X)Pride HW Champion, UFC Interim HW Champion
Why: The 2nd greatest HW of all time, the only fighter to hold belts in both UFC and Pride.
4. Wanderlei Silva
Notable wins: Quinton Jackson(2X), Kazushi Sakuraba(3X), Dan Henderson
Losses: Quinton Jackson, Dan Henderson, Mark Hunt, Ricardo Arona(avenged), Mirko Filipovic, Chuck Liddell, Tito Ortiz, Vitor Belfort, Artur Mariano
Accolades: Pride LHW Champion, Pride 2003 MW Grand Prix Winnder
Why: Arguably the greatest LHW of all time.
5. Kazushi Sakuraba
Notable wins: Royce Gracie, Ken Shamrock, Quinton Jackson
Losses: Wanderlei Silva(3X), Kimo Leopoldo, Igor Vovchanyn, Mirko Filipovic, Antonio Schembri, Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira, Ricardo Arona, Melvin Manhoef, Kyoshi Timura.
Accolades: UFC Ultimate Japan HW tournament winner
Why: Revolutionized MMA, the answer to the BJJ problem.
6. Matt Hughes
Notable wins: GSP, BJ Penn, Hayato Sakurai, Sean Sherk, Royce Gracie
Losses: GSP(2X), BJ Penn(avenged), Dennis Hallman(2X), Jose Landi-Jons, Thiago Alves.
Accolades: (2X)UFC WW chamion, most amount of title defenses, regarded as the greatest WW of all time.
7. Royce Gracie 
Notable wins: Ken Shamrock, Dan Savern.
Losses: Kazushi Sakuraba, Matt Hughes.
Accolades: (3X)UFC tournament winner
Why: The most successful of the early MMA fighters. 
8. Randy Couture
Notable wins: Chuck Liddell, Tito Ortiz, Tim Sylvia
Losses: Chuck Liddell(2X), Brock Lesnar, Enson Inoue, Mikhael Illoukhine, Valentijn Overeem, Josh Barnett, Ricco Rodriguez, Vitor Belfort(avenged)
Accolades: (3X)UFC HW champion, (2X)UFC LHW Champion
Why: Most amount of titles out of any one listed and high level success in 2 divisions.
9. Anderson Silva
Notable wins: Rich Franklin(2X), Dan Henderson
Losses: Ryo Chonan, Daiju Takase, Luiz Azerodo, Yushin Okami
Accolades: UFC MW champion, Shooto WW champion, Cage Rage MW champion
Why: Greatest MW of all time
10. Quinton Jackson
Notable wins: Chuck Liddell(2X), Wanderlei Silva
Losses: Wanderlei Silva(2X)(avenged), Forrest Griffin, Marvin Eastman, Kazushi Sakuraba, Mauricio Rua, Daijiro Matsui
Accolades: UFC LHW Champion
Why: Defeated both the Chuck Liddell and Wanderlei Silva who are regarded as the greatest LHW champions of all time


Also: Royce Gracie's victory over Kazushi Sakuraba is discounted because he tested positive for steroids and the win couldn't have been erased on a technicality from the California State Athletic Commission.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

The Ultimate Rank - Rob "St. Leg Kicker" Emerson

#1. Fedor
#2. Wanderlei
#3. Nog
#4. Liddell
#5. Sakuraba
#6. BASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
#7. Hughes
#8. Randy
#9. Frank Shamrock
#10. GSP(had to put someone here).

Honorable mentions:

Andy Wang
Kalib Starnes
Zulu
HMC
Goodridge

EDIT - After reading Judoka's list, I realized that Rob Emerson really should not be ranked as #1, seeing as how it would be unfair to the others if he were to be ranked in the actual ranking system.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

1. Brock Lesnar....kidding,


1. Fedor Emelianenko
2. Chuck Liddell
3. Minotauro Nogueira
4. Wandy Silva
5. Matt Hughes
6. Kazushi Sakuraba
7. Frank Shamrock
8. Anderson Silva
9 . Georges St Pierre
10. Randy Couture


Who I predict will join this list,

Lyoto Machida, he has potential to be the Fedor at LHW.
Rob "St Leg Kicker" Emerson, put as an honorable mention because it wouldn't be fair as he would take up every position in the top 10.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Judoka said:


> 1. Brock Lesnar....kidding,
> 
> 
> 1. Fedor Emelianenko
> ...


I had to fix my list after reading yours, you are correct about St. Leg Kicker.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> I had to fix my list after reading yours, you are correct about St. Leg Kicker.


LOL I agree with you there.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

10. Kimbo Slice -Street Certified, nuff said
9. Sean Gannon -The man who held Kimbo in a guillotine for a while, Nuff said
8. Kalib "Cross Country" Starnes -The best 100m dash of any fighter ever, Nuff said
7. David "The FLailer" Lee -Don't make him fling his body at you, Nuff said
6. Scott "Creepy Uncle" Blevins -Pullin mad young hoes and beatin down foes, Nuff said
5. Joseph "The Ho Bag" Bochanek -His nickname actually is "The Ho Bag", I didn't make that up, he's also 0-10, Nuff said
4. Greg "Ranger" Stott -Good thing he went easy on Kerr, Ranger Fu aint no joke, Nuff said
3. Shannon "The Cannon" Ritch -actually got choked out by a ref, 43-67 record, Nuff said
2. Joe Son - Gang raped a chick at gunpoint, never won a fight, Nuff said!


And drumrolll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1. Fred "The Fetal Fighter" Ettish! The father of modern day "Turtle Style" fighting, Nuff said!!!!!!!


----------



## LegTrip (Jul 21, 2009)

Judoka said:


> 1. Brock Lesnar....kidding,
> 
> 
> 1. Fedor Emelianenko
> ...


What a shitty list bro...

Georges St. Pierre has a strong argument to the P4P throne, a promising future and an amazing skillset.. but to put him on a top 10 greatest of all time list is pure shit, not to mention you put him ahead of Randy Couture.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

LegTrip said:


> What a shitty list bro...
> 
> Georges St. Pierre has a strong argument to the P4P throne, a promising future and an amazing skillset.. but to put him on a top 10 greatest of all time list is pure shit, not to mention you put him ahead of Randy Couture.


He has lost twice, to the dominating Welterweight champion Hughes, coming back to kick him off the throne and a surprise loss to Serra which he avenged with domination.

He has been dominating the division.

While Couture is a legendary fighter, I rank GSP pbp ahead of him.


----------



## LegTrip (Jul 21, 2009)

Judoka said:


> He has lost twice, to the dominating Welterweight champion Hughes, coming back to kick him off the throne and a surprise loss to Serra which he avenged with domination.
> 
> He has been dominating the division.
> 
> While Couture is a legendary fighter, I rank GSP pbp ahead of him.


George St. Pierre
Wins: BJ Penn(2X), Matt Hughes(2X), John Fitch
Losses: Matt Hughes(avenged), Matt Serra(avenged)
Accolades: (2X)UFC WW Champion

How that puts him ahead of Quinton Jackson, Mirko Filipovic, Randy Couture and Anderson Silva is beyond me.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

GSP has the most top 10 wins out of everyone:

B.J(twice), Hughes(twice), Fitch(true #1 contender), Alves(true #1 contender), Trigg, Sherk, Karo, Josh.

All of these guys were either the greatest in the division at the time GSP beat them or they were the true #1 contedner, OR they were in the top 10.

Losses: Hughes, Serra(we all know this was a 1 out of a million deal).

I could see him top 10 pound for pound, for sure.

I mean, you want Randy in there:

Wins: Tito, Chuck, Sylvia, Gonzaga, Vitor, Rizzo, Randleman.

Losses: Chuck(twice), Vitor, Brock, Ricco, Josh, Inoue, Mikhali, Valentijn 

I don't see why Randy should be in the top 10 but not GSP when GSP has a far more impressive resume?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Jesus, I know I'm biased towards Randy, but even I can say this is ridiculous. GSP should be ahead of Randy, for sure.


----------



## LegTrip (Jul 21, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> Jesus, I know I'm biased towards Randy, but even I can say this is ridiculous. GSP should be ahead of Randy, for sure.


My list was better because I was able to give a descriptive and analytical explanation for each fighter.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Frank Shamrock??? Yeah I guess a win over Tito and Phil Baroni (after he was washed up) Deservers to be on the top 10 list of all time.:confused05:


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

In no order:
liddell,fedor,wandy,belfort,randy,penn,hughs,hendo,a.silva,royce gracie


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

No need to pick 10, Aliev Makhmud is by far the most calm, collected, and cerebral fighter I have ever seen. He would surely beat everyone on your list LegTrip.










Poetry in motion


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

groin kick too power, no can defend.

still, fred ettish (my #1 from last page) would win by ultimate fetal defense.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

If Emerson isn't in the top 2 of your list, that list is automatically disqualified imo.

EDIT: And thank you SO much SuicideJohnson!! I was trying to find out that dudes name for so long!! raise01:


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

1. Fedor
2. Matt Hughes
3. Chuck Liddell 
4. Bas Rutten
5. Wanderlei Silva
6. Sakuraba
7. Royce Gracie
8. Big Nog
9. GSP
10.Anderson Silva
11.Randy Couture
12 BJ Penn


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Not that anyone really gives a ****, and I got negged last time I moaned that there were too many Pound for Pound thread, so here is my definitive top ten fighters of the present.

10. Shinichi Kojima
9. Kenny Florian
8. Brock Lesnar
7. Michael Thomas Brown
6. BJ Penn
5. Miguel Torres
4. Lyoto Machida
3. Fedor Emalianenko
2. Anderson Silva
1. Georges St. Pierre

Rob Emerson wasn't included because everyone on this list would die by fatality/limb breakage, and he would be subsequently released from the UFC.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

^^^you do know that Kojima just got beat dont ya?


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

DJ Syko said:


> ^^^you do know that Kojima just got beat dont ya?


Damn! I don't keep that updated on flyweight MMA, except watching a few fights on mma-core.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

D.P. said:


> EDIT: And thank you SO much SuicideJohnson!! I was trying to find out that dudes name for so long!! raise01:


That performance was priceless bell to bell. Watching the look on Tamura's face throughout the whole thing along with Makhmud's awesome standup will be burnt into my mind forever. 

It makes it so much better that he never attempted MMA again, and never made up for that fight.

I've been waiting for a "worst fighter of all time" thread to come up again so I could mention him.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Grizzly909 said:


> In no order:
> liddell,fedor,wandy,belfort,randy,penn,hughs,hendo,a.silva,royce gracie


Not to rip off the late and Great Kurt Vonnegut or anything but, from this point on every time I am joking I will indicate such.

I completely agree with you including Penn and not GSP....

I am kidding.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Top 10*

1) Fedor-WAMMA HW Champ, PRIDE HW Champ, RINGS, etc.
2) Randy Couture-6X UFC Champ, UFC Hall of Fame, etc.
3) Royce Gracie-UFC 1-2&4 Champ, UFC Hall of Fame, etc.
4) Matt Hughes-2X UFC Welterweight Champ, 6 def., etc. 
5) Takanori Gomi-PRIDE LW Champ, Shooto WW Champ, etc.
6) Dan Henderson-PRIDE WW Champ, PRIDE MW Champ, etc.
7) Frank Shamrock-UFC, WEC, Pancrease, Strikeforce Champ
8) Wanderlei Silva-PRIDE&IVC Champ, PRIDE GP Champ, etc.
9) Big Nog-PRIDE Heavyweight Champ, UFC IN. Champ, etc.
10) Mark Coleman- UFC Champ, PRIDE GP Champ, etc.
Honorable Mention
1) Dan Severn-UFC, WEC, CFA, and GC HW Champ, etc.
2) Ken Shamrock-UFC, Pancrease, and WMMAA Champ, etc.
3) Chuck Liddell-UFC LHW Champion and UFC Hall of Fame
4) Antonio Inoki-WWWF World Martial Arts HW Champion


----------



## miguelclass (Aug 17, 2008)

1. Anderson Silva (Greatest MW of all time, UFC MW champion, Top 10 wins in two weight classes and potentially three, longest streak in UFC with 9 wins in 3 years, tied for most consecutive UFC title defenses, most successful striker ever, and he can dance)

The rest don't really matter.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Henderson*

It will matter when Hollywood knocks Silva out for the first time in his career like he knocked out Bisping!


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Michael Carson said:


> GSP has the most top 10 wins out of everyone:
> 
> B.J(twice), Hughes(twice), Fitch(true #1 contender), Alves(true #1 contender), Trigg, Sherk, Karo, Josh.
> 
> ...


Yeah leave GSP out but put Frank Shamrock in after all his record speaks for itself 23-10-2 well at least hes won half his fights. Are you the Plazzman that got booted and changed your name to Micheal Carson, cause your posts remind me of that guy. Not an insult just curious.


----------



## Keeran (Nov 22, 2008)

1.Anderson silva
2. royce gracie
3. randy
4. chuck
5. fedor
6. wanderlei
7. bj penn
8. rich franklin
9. hendo
10. GSP


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Silva*

I'm disgusted with everyone thinking Anderson Silva is undefeatable! If he was beaten before in PRIDE he can be beaten again!


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm disgusted with everyone thinking Anderson Silva is undefeatable! If he was beaten before in PRIDE he can be beaten again!


Dont be disgusted! everybody can be beaten, hes one of the most incredible fighters ever though, he wins on the feet and the ground, he fights all kinds of fights as to where GSP is becoming more 1 dimensional, not to offend cause i know GSP is awesome but when he fights you almost know whats gonna happen(how the fight is gonna play out by GnP) with silva it can go anywhere so to me hes way more exciting to watch, plus his striking is second to none.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm disgusted with everyone thinking Anderson Silva is undefeatable! If he was beaten before in PRIDE he can be beaten again!


I don't know anyone that thinks he is unbeatable in reality... They just think that it is going to be damn tough.

Also, he hasn't been beaten since he got his Black Belt in BJJ. *Not including the upkick DQ to Okami, because Okami didn't "beat" him*

He got his Black Belt in 2006, and is on a 10 fight win streak over some good competition.

Franklin x2, Lutter, marquardt, Henderson, Cote, Leites...

You also can't forget the fact that he had looked pretty damn untouchable in his fights.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Henderson's Fight*

Not in the Henderson fight! Henderson beat him in the first round and if he hadn't done that day before cut, he would've been more formidable the rest of the fight!


----------

